# car rental in Phoenix



## Ricci (Oct 21, 2014)

*[/B
Car rental in Phoenix is crazy expensive for January 23 - Feb 7.  Advantage is the cheapest, but I prefer to go with the national companies.
I know the taxes and fees are ridiculous at PHX, and am considering going off site to rent.
Any suggestions?  Thanks!*


----------



## cerralee (Oct 21, 2014)

Rent a car off site.  Take a cab to your choice of off site locations. You can return back to airport for no extra charge.  The overall savings is well worth it.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'd second that advice.  Here in Phoenix, we have a beautiful new facility for all car rental companies and large buses that transport everyone to the same facility for rental--read BIG TAXES.

You'll save a lot by taking a cab to an off-site rental office.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 21, 2014)

We have used a Budget site in Tempe. It's about a $5 taxi ride and the driver WILL be passed, but you'll save money. Important!! They are only open during business hours. And no extra charge to drop the car at the airport garage.

Jim


----------



## hjtug (Oct 22, 2014)

We have had good luck with Hertz off airport.  We are in Phoenix now and have an Avis car picked up offsite.  We had a Hertz intermediate rental reserved for $210 for a week but tried going through Costco for the first time and got one at Avis for $190.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 22, 2014)

Take your best rate and then check rates daily. I'm finding rates aren't dropping until shortly before our trips. Sometimes it's 6 to 8 weeks out, other times it's 2 to 4 weeks out. Our last trip to Vegas rates were surprisingly high until 6 weeks prior to our trip, then they dropped to $14/day. A week later they shot up to $28/day. You just have to watch, wait and hope with rental cars anymore.


----------



## tiel (Oct 22, 2014)

A couple of years ago, I found the rates at the PHX very high, so I arranged for an off-airport rental.  But I kept watching the rates in Costco.  Before we left, the Costco rate was below whatever I could find off-airport, so we took it.  Worked out well that time.  

So we tend to make a reservation, keep checking for lowers rates, then go for the lowest and cancel the last reservation we had.  You can go through a number of reservstions this way, but it pays off, more often than not.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 22, 2014)

Cancelled car reservations cost nothing but time.

 Off Airport rentals - keep  very inconvenient hours for travelers


----------



## Ricci (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone..... I made a reservation with Advantage at the airport.  I will definitely keep looking every day for something cheaper with a main stream rental company, and just use Advantage as a back up.


----------



## hjtug (Oct 22, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> We have used a Budget site in Tempe. It's about a $5 taxi ride and the driver WILL be passed, but you'll save money. Important!! They are only open during business hours. And no extra charge to drop the car at the airport garage.
> 
> Jim



$5 wow.  Would that include tip?  The best I can do seems to be about $20 to $25
including tip for an off-airport location.  Maybe you found a gypsy cab.  The PHX website says $5 for the first mile.  I haven't seen an off-airport rental car location that close to PHX.  The closest Tempe Budget location I can find on the Budget website is about five miles from PHX.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 22, 2014)

hjtug said:


> $5 wow.  Would that include tip?  The best I can do seems to be about $20 to $25
> including tip for an off-airport location.  Maybe you found a gypsy cab.  The PHX website says $5 for the first mile.  I haven't seen an off-airport rental car location that close to PHX.  The closest Tempe Budget location I can find on the Budget website is about five miles from PHX.



I agree.   I called that location and they informed me that a taxi from PHX is $22- $25.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2014)

OK, so maybe I exaggerated the $5 taxi ride. Whatever it was, the Russian driver was damn unhappy about it.


----------



## ottawasquaw (Oct 23, 2014)

Aren't those dates the Super Bowl? That might be your problem. I rented from Fox the last time, right at the airport and I was very happy. There's also the German co. whose name I cannot recall.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 23, 2014)

Sixt and Fox.  Some of the car dealers rent, too! I get about $35 a day from Camelback Toyota for a Toyota Camry!! As pointed out, off campus sites CAN be cheaper but their pick up hours can be rough.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 2, 2014)

I just rechecked my price for a rental through Costco.  I went down one car size and saved $180 from my previous reservation.  Now I'm going to get the same size car I normally drive so that works for me.  I also switched from Budget to Alamo.  Prices certainly move around and you have to hit it right.


----------



## Here There (Nov 12, 2014)

*Enterprise offers airport pick-up...*

...and is at least $100/week cheaper than the lowest airport rate.  Got a quote through Costco.


----------



## crisby (Nov 13, 2014)

We just returned from Phoenix and after dropping off the rental car at the airport rental car return center, we went to a special counter where they printed our boarding passes and luggage tags, then they took our bags and delivered them to the airport. We just hopped on the shuttle to the airport without having to lug our bags on and off the shuttle or through the airport. Great service!


----------



## winger (Nov 17, 2014)

IIRC, Phoenix has crazy airport taxes to support some expensive sports arena, or similar.  When we went there a few April's ago during Spring Break, I took the rail train from the airport for about 5-8 stops then I got off and walked across the street where the rental company picked me up and drove a couple of mins to their office to pickup the car.  I then drove the car all of 10 mins to the airport to pickup the crew.  I believe I repeated the routine, but in reverse, on the return, except the rental company had someone drop me off at the airport.

I believe we saved over $150 over the same rental if we were to pick up from the airport.


----------



## ottawasquaw (Nov 18, 2014)

winger said:


> I took the rail train from the airport for about 5-8 stops then I got off and walked across the street where the rental company picked me up and drove a couple of mins to their office to pickup the car.



Yes, lots of municipalities are guilty of loading up car rental co and hotels with taxes. I guess they figure that the tourists can pay for the services they are using.

Regarding your suggestion, I think this only works if one is arriving and departing during business hours, or more limited hours than those at the airport.

I've been traveling to PHX regularly for 10+ years now. I consider it my home airport as it's the one I've flown in and out of the most. I've rented off-site, but the last time I was there, the weekly rental was quite reseasonable at the airport. Seems it was the same price as what I had paid for 4 days off-site.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 18, 2014)

Pretty much my experience. While I typically get the lowest rental rates (and best hours) at the airport; the fees and taxes add a lot. Additionally, I have trouble finding comparable rental rates off site. Of course, even using Costco you still end up with airport agencies so, while you save money on the rental the fees and taxes get added on top. Doesn't seem to be one good solution for the various situations.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 5, 2015)

Ricci said:


> *[/B
> Car rental in Phoenix is crazy expensive for January 23 - Feb 7.  Advantage is the cheapest, but I prefer to go with the national companies.
> I know the taxes and fees are ridiculous at PHX, and am considering going off site to rent.
> Any suggestions?  Thanks!*


*

Autoslash.com will watch for discounts for you*


----------

